

Gmail adds support for delegating access to accounts - asb
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/email-delegation-granting-access-to.html

======
terinjokes
But they still add the "on behalf of" line. I understand that this is
technically correct, but for some of us, it's unwanted behavior...

------
portman
It doesn't work for me. I successfully authorized and accepted, but do not see
the new drop-down arrow.

I've uninstalled all Chrome extensions (I had a few that interacted with
GMail) and still no way to switch accounts.

Hari Nidumolu, if you're by chance reading this: anything I can look for in
Firebug/ChromeInspect to try to debug?

~~~
kumarshantanu
It needs around 30 minutes to be activated. It is working for me.

------
kondro
This will be incredibly useful for all those 4-hour workweek fanatics.

------
zmonkeyz
Another one of those ideas that you never think of but say "duh" when it's
introduced.

------
babyshake
Would it be possible to delegate to an account ran by a web service that would
then have access to your email? For instance, to do things like auto-
responses, auto-filtering, etc.

~~~
gregschlom
You have OAUTH tokens for that. Many gmail-related webservices are using them.
(Like etacts, for example)

------
krosaen
cool, this has been available to google apps premier accounts for a while, I
wonder if this means they'll make it free for the basic google apps accounts
too (the only place where this would be of use to me).

~~~
indy
It's been enabled on my basic google apps account for a couple of weeks.

Unfortunately, recipients see "sent by foo@example.com on behalf of
bar@example.com" which doesn't look too professional when dealing with
customers.

~~~
vsync
How is it at all different than the old

    
    
      AB/cd
    

you used to see at the end of letters typed by the secretary?

------
riobard
Do the delegated mails also appear in IMAP?

